# Anyone used the PlotMaster?



## ranchdog (Jan 21, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone here has used the PlotMaster 4 foot model that pulls behind an ATV. If so what do you think of it. It looks pretty nice but who knows I have never seen one work tough dirt.
http://www.theplotmaster.com/html/plotmaster.html

There is also another unit called the Ferminator that looks pretty good too. Anyone seen it?

http://www.thefirminator.com/mhs/firminator.tpl

Thanks Ranchdog


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

I have one.

It works pretty good.

I use it behind a ford 9n.


----------



## 1919-jimmmer (Jan 16, 2005)

I've had one for the past 4 years, been happy with it. I pull it with my ATV. Planted rr corn, rr soybeans, clover and other small seeds. We plant 8-10 acres with it so it takes a beating.

1919-Jimmmer


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

That looks pretty sweet, any idea what the price is on one of those?


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

In anything but sandy soil I would think your plot would need to be broke and semi prepaired before using.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

rd,

Do search- I know there have been at least a couple pf previous threads on this equipment. BTW, I was at an auction last spring where one of these came up for sale. It was in practically new condition. The auctioneer didnt even know what it was or what to call it. Somebody walked away with a heck of a deal- under a grand as I remember.


----------



## ranchdog (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks for the information. Yes that Ferminator looks pretty good too I emailed the manufacturer and he is really responsive and very interested to get this unit into more peoples hands. He has a big bad 6 and 8 foot model too for those who have big bad tractors....Wish I had one.

Thanks, I will do a little searching on the forum also,

Ranchdog


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

Anyone want to rent one to me for a week?

Help return some of your funds!


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

Check with your CO dist. ours bought a plotmaster this year and its for rent.


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

Taxidermist said:


> Check with your CO dist. ours bought a plotmaster this year and its for rent.


They have a no till drill....thats it i guess.


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

Vandermi...Check with Gold Star Outdoors in Edmore, northern Montcalm County. They had a plotmaster or similar ATV planter for sale or rent the past couple of years.


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

Will do thanks!

Update:
Called them. They do not think they will this year. They would have to get a new one to start that this year.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

